# Hand Writing Day



## Svrtnsse (Jan 23, 2016)

Ahoy scribes!

My friend Kat is doing a series of daily videos about what to celebrate each day. Turns out today is _National Hand Writing Day_, and I figured I should try and alert you all to it, seeing as this writing thing is something we all take some kind of interest in.

You can read a little more about the history of the celebration here: National Handwriting Day celebrates penmanship - CNN.com

...and the video my friend did (yes, I'm shamelessly promoting her work without her even asking me to), is here:





I normally do all my writing on my laptop, but I have a dear friend to whom (OMG! _whom_, and probably misused too) I occasionally write by hand. It's kind of refreshing, and I might just go write another letter just for the sake of it.

You go write someone a letter too now you hear. Okay!


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 23, 2016)

I've posted before about the benefits of writing by hand. But this time, your post brought to mind a recent episode of Portlandia in which the young, hipster couple was supposed to write a hand-written letter. They couldn't form letters, didn't know how to hold a pen. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 24, 2016)

Skip that _is_ funny! 

I do worry about this. I teach middle school and more and more work is being done on the computer. Kids just aren't practicing printing skills like they used to. I use the computer a lot and find my hand gets much tireder more quickly than it used to. 

However, I do ALL my outlining, character bios, notes and setting notes in hand. I find that my creative mind works much better when I write things in hand. I have an intense binder filled with all my character bios, setting, notes etc that looks fairly similar to one of my student's binders. 

I wish I could post pics of my storyboard lol. It is a work of art.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jan 24, 2016)

This is massacre the English language day for me. I think I would be better served just to dip a chicken's feet in ink and let it walk across the page.


----------

